# [Market Research] E3 1230 - 32GB RAM - HW RAID - 4 x 1TB - 100TB BW - /24



## serverian (Sep 25, 2013)

We are in the position to offer dedicated servers in Chicago and Dallas. However, we are looking to determine the right price point for right plan.

Would you be interested in this Dedicated Server Plan?

E3 1230v1 ($199 one time fee for upgrade to E3 1270v2)

32GB RAM

4 x 1TB Enterprise SATA Drives ($459 one time fee for 4 x 4TB Enterprise SATA Drives)

HW Raid Card ($199 one time fee for BBU upgrade)

100TB Traffic @ 1Gbps Dedicated Port (24/7 full port performance guaranteed)

/24 IPv4 Subnet with justification (Additional /24 for $49/month)

Dedicated IPMI + IKVM

No IPv6 for now

$189/month + $0 Setup Fee

Setup time with default values less than 24 hours

Oktay


----------



## sundaymouse (Sep 25, 2013)

Why no IPV6?


----------



## serverian (Sep 25, 2013)

sundaymouse said:


> Why no IPV6?


Because we can't now.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 25, 2013)

Why v1?

Which DCs?


----------



## serverian (Sep 25, 2013)

INIZ said:


> Why v1?
> 
> Which DCs?


These are ~1 year old machines with brand new disks. Incero in Dallas, Continuum in Chicago.


----------



## Damian (Sep 25, 2013)

What's the RAID card?


----------



## serverian (Sep 25, 2013)

Damian said:


> What's the RAID card?


Adaptec 2405 ($99 one time fee for LSI 9260-4i)


----------



## drmike (Sep 25, 2013)

Seems like these are customer owned and aren't the ever popular resold servers from that outfit I dread the name of.

Unsure what the fair monthly market value is, but seems a tad high.  Good block of bandwidth though... More than you see with most providers.

The IP costs on this are crazy cheap.

Interesting offers like always @serverian.


----------



## Lee (Sep 25, 2013)

No IPV6 and surprisingly cheap /24 sounds more like Colocrossing.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Sep 25, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> No IPV6 and surprisingly cheap /24 sounds more like Colocrossing.


Continuum also only has a /32 of IPv6. If they give a /64 here, /64 there, /48 somewhere else - they may run dry.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 25, 2013)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> Continuum also only has a /32 of IPv6. If they give a /64 here, /64 there, /48 somewhere else - they may run dry.


Yep.

Didn't you know? Cont has 4 *billion* servers to assign /64's to. Or 65,000 clients to assign /48's to 

Francisco


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Sep 25, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> Didn't you know? Cont has 4 *billion* servers to assign /64's to. Or 65,000 clients to assign /48's to
> ...


My thoughts exactly.


----------

